# My friend can visit my island but I can't visit hers. Help?



## Matt0106 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll run this down quickly. She can visit my island. My other friends can visit my island. They can visit her island. But for whatever reason, I can't visit her island as I'm always hit with an "unable to connect to other consoles". Is there a fix go this? I'm very confused, as she's the only person I have experienced this with and my other friends can easily visit her island.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 3, 2021)

There could be an issue on your end. Restart your game and see if it works. If not, restart your Switch. If not, restart your modem. If not, the problem might be on your friend's end.

I had this problem a long time ago. I just had to restart my internet connection.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 3, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I'll run this down quickly. She can visit my island. My other friends can visit my island. They can visit her island. But for whatever reason, I can't visit her island as I'm always hit with an "unable to connect to other consoles". Is there a fix go this? I'm very confused, as she's the only person I have experienced this with and my other friends can easily visit her island.



Hmm. Maybe restart the Switch and check your Internet.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rosch said:


> There could be an issue on your end. Restart your game and see if it works. If not, restart your Switch. If not, restart your modem. If not, the problem might be on your friend's end.
> 
> I had this problem a long time ago. I just had to restart my internet connection.





Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Hmm. Maybe restart the Switch and check your Internet.


Huh I suppose I can check my internet  Just found it to be a little odd...


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 4, 2021)

Do you know the error code? Is is this? 





						Nintendo Support: Error Code: 2618-0521
					






					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 4, 2021)

I got the same error once when trying to do a trade, but after doing a connection test on my switch it seemed to sort itself out! not sure if that was coincidental or not but worked for me


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

mermaidshelf said:


> Do you know the error code? Is is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s like an error through the switch and not the game.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 4, 2021)

Since the connection used is P2P (Peer-to-Peer) your router may be too restrictive, and is blocking your friend's connection to you. Is it just your friend who can't connect to you or can no one visit your town??


----------



## Monokuma73 (Feb 4, 2021)

Answer is simple, but may be considered as expensive - local play hasn't been fixed and it hasn't been fixed because big N wants us to buy online subscription.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 4, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Answer is simple, but may be considered as expensive - local play hasn't been fixed and it hasn't been fixed because big N wants us to buy online subscription.


I have had no issues with local play, other than you have to be pretty nearby one another at all times. But that doesn't seem like much of an issue, seeing as how you're in the same vicinity anyway. Just don't take your console with you when you're going to the kitchen.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Feb 4, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I have had no issues with local play, other than you have to be pretty nearby one another at all times. But that doesn't seem like much of an issue, seeing as how you're in the same vicinity anyway. Just don't take your console with you when you're going to the kitchen.



Not agree. This problem is common one. "Local play" in NH is really temperamental and it works if it wants. So many updates been released so far and this hasn't been fixed. Bravo Nintendo!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 4, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Answer is simple, but may be considered as expensive - local play hasn't been fixed and it hasn't been fixed because big N wants us to buy online subscription.



Local play is for in person gatherings and has a range of about 15 feet. It doesn't have anything to do with forcing people to buy an Online subscription because about more than 90% of people aren't within 15 feet of the person they wish to play with. Local play is useful for siblings, roommates, and maybe commuting to work on a train in Japan.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 4, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Not agree. This problem is common one. "Local play" in NH is really temperamental and it works if it wants. So many updates been released so far and this hasn't been fixed. Bravo Nintendo!


A quick search tells me that this problem was a common one when the game first came out. People were really complaining about it in March/April, and some up into June. Since then I don't see any real genuine complaints that look like it's an issue with the game/Nintendo. 

Maybe you have your own personal issues with local play? I don't know, as you haven't said anything to suggest that you've tried playing local play anytime recently. It's how I always play with my friends when I hang out with them, and we literally have never had an issue. So you can say "not agree" all you want, but unless you have some kind of anecdote to add to that, it's not that helpful of feedback.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 4, 2021)

I have this problem when my Switch is using my phone as a hot spot. I'm able to travel out but others can't travel in. With that said, it's an internet thing on your end, good sir. If you're using a hot spot, that could be the trouble, if not, then reset your home router, and then quite possibly do a full power cycle on your system.

Are you able to visit other islands, just not that one friend's?


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

tajikey said:


> I have this problem when my Switch is using my phone as a hot spot. I'm able to travel out but others can't travel in. With that said, it's an internet thing on your end, good sir. If you're using a hot spot, that could be the trouble, if not, then reset your home router, and then quite possibly do a full power cycle on your system.
> 
> Are you able to visit other islands, just not that one friend's?


Yes I will do that for sure! And yeah, like my friends can go to hers but for whatever reason I can't. We did a Halloween island tour round and I had sit out for her island since I couldn't go


----------



## tajikey (Feb 4, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Yes I will do that for sure! And yeah, like my friends can go to hers but for whatever reason I can't. We did a Halloween island tour round and I had sit out for her island since I couldn't go


So you were able to visit others, and they visit yours, but you just couldn't visit that one island. Very strange, very strange indeed!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

tajikey said:


> So you were able to visit others, and they visit yours, but you just couldn't visit that one island. Very strange, very strange indeed!


Yes exactly! But I'll try what you and others have recommended and pray that it works!


----------



## crispmaples (Feb 4, 2021)

If you aren't phone anxious, I would recommend calling Nintendo support. They'll ask you for the error code. A similar issue happened to me months back while I was trying to buy/ trade something right here on the forums. I could go to my boyfriends island on his switch via online and local; but whenever I tried to invite anyone else in or go to the trader's town it gave me an error message. My BF had recently switched routers (I think it was that, I am not technologically literate) and it was a NAT type issue.

It was all pretty confusing, but a super patient and kind rep on the phone walked me through it; I had to call back a time or two because sometimes the solution I thought worked didn't. We did eventually fix it by going into the network settings of our router (correct me if it's the modem, tech people) and allowing our switches to access it or something like that.

I really hope I was able to give some insight? If not I am so sorry.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

crispmaples said:


> If you aren't phone anxious, I would recommend calling Nintendo support. They'll ask you for the error code. A similar issue happened to me months back while I was trying to buy/ trade something right here on the forums. I could go to my boyfriends island on his switch via online and local; but whenever I tried to invite anyone else in or go to the trader's town it gave me an error message. My BF had recently switched routers (I think it was that, I am not technologically literate) and it was a NAT type issue.
> 
> It was all pretty confusing, but a super patient and kind rep on the phone walked me through it; I had to call back a time or two because sometimes the solution I thought worked didn't. We did eventually fix it by going into the network settings of our router (correct me if it's the modem, tech people) and allowing our switches to access it or something like that.
> 
> I really hope I was able to give some insight? If not I am so sorry.


No don't worry, this is great info! Thank you! If resetting the router and switch doesn't work, I'll call them for sure


----------



## crispmaples (Feb 4, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> No don't worry, this is great info! Thank you! If resetting the router and switch doesn't work, I'll call them for sure



I'm happy to help! If there are any questions you want to ask me about my experience with it, feel free to reach out to me. I will try to help as best as I can!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

crispmaples said:


> I'm happy to help! If there are any questions you want to ask me about my experience with it, feel free to reach out to me. I will try to help as best as I can!


Thank you so much, I'll be sure to do so if I need


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2021)

Whenever I've encountered this issue with a specific friend it is usually fixed by one of us resetting our router.


----------



## Grace2004 (Aug 28, 2022)

Matt0106 said:


> I'll run this down quickly. She can visit my island. My other friends can visit my island. They can visit her island. But for whatever reason, I can't visit her island as I'm always hit with an "unable to connect to other consoles". Is there a fix go this? I'm very confused, as she's the only person I have experienced this with and my other friends can easily visit her island.


The same thing is happening to me, did you find a way to fix it?


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 10, 2022)

Grace2004 said:


> The same thing is happening to me, did you find a way to fix it?


I think we finally got it to work when she wanted to restart her island. Must be a glitch tied to save files or something.


----------

